# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Du Lịch Singapore-Malaysia giảm giá đến 600.000 VND siêu khuyến mãi.

## kamarun6gn

Xin trân trọng giới thiệu đến toàn thể các bác
_DuLichGiaSieuRe.com_ là nơi chuyên tập hợp các chương trình du lịch khuyến mãi Singapore - Malaysia với giá rẻ nhất.


Để *tham khảo* chi tiết về chương trình, *lịch khởi hành* và *giá vé*, kính mời anh chị ghé thăm website: *Du Lich Singapore Malaysia* 

Hiện chúng tôi cung cấp các chương trình Du Lịch Singapore - Malaysia sau:
+ Du Lịch Singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi tiết tại đây.
+ Du Lịch Singapore - Malaysia 7 ngày 6 đêm. Chi tiết tại đây.
+ Tour Singapore - Malaysia 6 ngày 5 đêm. Chi tiết tại đây
+ Tour Malaysia 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi tiết tại đây.

Tour Singapore - Malaysia nhân dịp lễ, tết:
+  Du Lịch Singapore giá rẻ
+  Du Lịch Malaysia giá tốt nhất
+  Du Lịch Singapore nhân dịp lễ Noel
+  Du Lịch Malaysia nhân dịp lễ Giáng Sinh
+  Du Lịch Singapore nhân dịp Tết Dương lịch 2014
+  Du Lịch Malaysia nhân dịp Tết Dương lịch 2014

Mọi chi tiết về Du Lịch Singapore - Malaysia các tất cả anh chị xem trên website _hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0909.48.19.48 - Mr. Duy_
DuLichGiaSieuRe.com rất vui được đón tiếp và giới thiệu cho anh chị một chương trình *nghỉ dưỡng* trọn vẹn nhất.

----------

